# Autotrail Dakota Locker Door Latch



## ThePoultys (Feb 4, 2008)

Has anyone had to buy the latch which keeps the locker doors open. It is the one for the locker low down towards the front of the Dakota (one on each side). Photo attached.
I have sourced similar latches but I would prefer an identical one so I don't have to drill new holes.
Autotrail can't help. They no longer supply them.
Brian


----------



## ThePoultys (Feb 4, 2008)

I can now answer my own question. I eventually sourced a similar part which I bought from Premier Motorhomes in Chichester. I spoke to Chris Davies at Premier who could not have been more helpful. He posted 2 latches 1st class signed for which arrived next day for a total of less then £5. I cannot speak highly enough of the superb service I got from Premier and Chris Davies in particular. I will be going back to them for any future requirements.
Incidentally the new latches have a plastic pin which will not corrode like the originals.
Brian


----------

